# Job for Canadians or Americans with Bacherlor's degree



## Msankar85 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have a job for Canadians or Americans with a bachelors degree.The job is teaching English online through a company called VIPKID. I live in Australia now on a PMV since June and I have been doing this job from Canada, Vietnam and now Australia. The job requires that you have some experience working with kids for a minimum of one year. It doesn't need to be formal work experience. Mine was just just saying I taught piano for a few years when really it was just on and off teaching my niece and other than that I put down some volunteer work I did with kids. 

The compensation is excellent anywhere from $14-$22 USD/hour depending on how much you work and your education and experience. Let me know if you are interested! This is also a good job for people who may be separated from their partner living away from Australia and cannot come for a long visit due to finances. This could allow you to work in Australia without breaking any laws since you are not working for an Australian employer. Also great for people who are not on a permanent visa yet. It can be tough to find a job when you are not a PR yet.

If you are interested let me know and I can help you through the interview process.


----------

